# Neuer TV 700€



## lowbob (2. Januar 2018)

*Neuer TV 700€*

Hallo,

bin gerade auf der suche nach einem neuen TV. Bisher hatten wir den Samsung UE48H6470. Im grunde waren wir immer zufrieden mit dem Gerät, haben uns aber mal für was neueres entschieden. Größer darf es werden, Ton ist egal da ohnehin über die anlage geschaut wird. Da wir nach dem umstellen einen Sitz-Abstand von rund 2,5 meter haben, dachte wir mal an einen 55“ der überwiegen zum täglichen fernsehen aber auch zum Filme schauen genutzt werden soll. Ins Netzwerk sollte sich der kollege auch einbinden lassen, aber das ist wohl mittlerweile Standart. Auf alle fälle sollte der TV auch mit einer Wandhalterungen klar kommen und ein super Bild liefern^^

Danke schon mal 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Für 700€ machst du da was die Bildqualität angeht wohl nur ein Sidegrade. Das lohnt sich echt nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowbob (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Was wäre den Sinnig^^ auf 1000€ würd ich noch können, mehr möchte ich aber dann auch nicht. Da mein TV bereits versprochen ist, brauch ich nun auf alle fälle was ^^

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Hier:
Grundig 55GUB8766 55 Zoll UHD LED Fernseher Smart-TV Triple Tuner 1300 VPI  | eBay
Und Hier:
Sony KD-55XE8505: 55 Zoll Fernseher, 4K Ultra HD, Triluminos Display, 100Hz nativ, Motionflow XR 800, HDR10, 10 Bit Panel, Android TV fur 799 € ( Lokal Saturn Bergisch Gladbach ) - mydealz.de


----------



## lowbob (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700â‚¬*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Hier:
> Grundig 55GUB8766 55 Zoll UHD LED Fernseher Smart-TV Triple Tuner 1300 VPI  | eBay
> Und Hier:
> Sony KD-55XE8505: 55 Zoll Fernseher, 4K Ultra HD, Triluminos Display, 100Hz nativ, Motionflow XR 800, HDR10, 10 Bit Panel, Android TV fur 799 € ( Lokal Saturn Bergisch Gladbach ) - mydealz.de


Was wäre da denn die bessere Investition? Lohnt sich der aufpreis von aktuell 200€ wenn man das P/L Verhältnis mit einbezieht?   

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

native 100Hz, HDR10 und 10Bit Panel sind definitiv die 200 Wert, wenn man es haben möchte


----------



## blautemple (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Jap, der Sony ist absolut top für den Preis. Zuschlagen


----------



## lowbob (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Also ich würd mir den sony ja kaufen, aber irgendwie find ich den nicht für die angezeigten 799€

Ich hab da mal angerufen, den TV zu dem Preis bekomm ich nur vor ort, das lohnt sich dann nicht.


----------



## JackA (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

jo, ist nur nen Vor-Ort-Angebot und war glaube ich auch nur für diesen einen Tag, darum der gute Preis.


----------



## lowbob (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Ich nehm mal an, der TV ist auch seine 1k € wert oder gibts da dann wieder bessere alternativen?


----------



## JackA (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Vergleichbare kosten weit mehr.
Fernseher mit Panel: LCD, HDR: HDR10, Diagonale ab 55", Auflösung: ab 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Bildfrequenz (nativ): 100Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lowbob (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Wäre dieser eine alternative? 


Sony KD-55XE8096, LED-Fernseher schwarz, DVB-T2HD/C/S2, HDMI, USB, WLAN, CI+


ansonsten müsst ich mich mal durch Telefonieren. MfG

In der Liste ist zwar noch ein LG, jedoch bin ich kein Fan von LG.


Dafür wäre dieser hier: 

Philips 55PUS7502 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

durch die 150€ aktion, auch eine überlegung wert, ich hab mich nur gestern nicht wirklich auf Philips fokussiert, müsst ich nochmal hin fahren. 

Im heutigen Prospekt wäre noch der

Sony KD 55XE8599 @ 979€ 

eventuell auch ein Kanditat? 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Vergleich doch einfach auf Geizhals die Daten?


> Sony KD-55XE8096


Kein 10Bit Panel und nur 50Hz nativ.


> Philips 55PUS7502


Sieht soweit vernünftig aus


> Sony KD 55XE8599


Auch nicht soooo schlecht, empfinde den Philips aber besser.


----------



## lowbob (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

War heute mal ein paar TV`s anschauen. Der Philips ist schon echt super. Möcht nun doch noch den LG SJ8109 anschauen. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

54.6" LG 55SJ800V - Technischen Daten und Spezifikationen

...werfe ich mal in die Runde. HDR10, 120 Hz, Dolby Vision.

Der SJ800v ist quasi der Nachfolger zum SJ8109.


----------



## lowbob (8. Januar 2018)

*Neuer TV 700€*

Warum ist der “so“ günstig?


----------



## FoxXsays (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Keine Ahnung . Ich hab ihn mir auch erst kürzlich gekauft. Muss ihn zwar jetzt umtauschen, weil mein Panel einen Defekt hat, bin ansonsten aber zufrieden.


----------



## lowbob (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Also wenn da niemand dagegen spricht, dann würd ich den bestellen, der kostet immerhin knapp 300€ weniger und bringt vieles mit. Eigentlich wollt ich ja keinen LG, da ich vor meinem Samsung bereits das vergnügen hatte. Allerdings nicht im Positiven Sinne. Das ist ist aber auch schon 4 Jahre zurück. Vom Bild und der optik bzw. der Verarbeitung finde ich, nach meinem heutigen Schau-laufen^^, das LG die letzten Jahre doch auch vieles richtig genacht hat^^ 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Also wie gesagt, es gibt wie bei jedem anderen TV auch hier eine Gewisse Panellotterie und der Schwarzwert ist Panel bedingt (IPS) nicht so Bombe. Dafür kann der TV HDR10 und Dolby Vision, hat ein 120 Hz Panel und einen geringen Inputlag. Von den günstigen 4K TVs mit 120 Hz Panel ist das der beste Fernseher, den ich mir angeschaut habe.

Hätte ich nochmal die Wahl, würde ich mir aber wahrscheinlich einen OLED kaufen (LG B7D), der kostet aber nochmal 500€ mehr.

Kleiner Tipp: Bestell über Amazon und teste das Gerät auf die Güte des Panels hin. Der Umtausch über Amazon ist wesentlich einfacher als über den bescheidenen Media Markt.


----------



## lowbob (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Hattest du einen der hier aufgelisteten TVs im vergleich? Ich denk, dass ich mit einem ~ 1000€ Gerät ganz glücklich werde  der Philips wie schon erwähnt, war vom Bild echt toll. Ist aber im vergleich zum LG deutlich teurer. Wie testet man den die Güte?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## totovo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Also ich habe seit 2 Wochen die 49" Variante des Philips und bin sehr begeistert. Das Bild ist toll, die Software funktioniert ohne anzustürzen die Verarbeitung ist hochwertig und das Upscaling auf 4K funktioniert erstaunlich gut! Womit auch das Fernsehbild klasse aussieht. Kein Vergleich zum beispiel zu einem hochpreisigen Samsung Modell von meinem Onkel. Dessen TV-Bild ist grauenhaft. Massenweise Upscaling-Effekte und Bildmatsch. Wenn du auch normal über Satellit schaust, würde ich das auf jeden Fall mal testen!

Außerdem hatte ich vorher ein Philips mit Ambilight und ich würde mir nie wieder einen fernseher ohne Ambilight kaufen! Das ist mir auch ein bisschen Aufpreis wert.


----------



## FoxXsays (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Mit dem Philips hatte ich auch geliebäugelt, habe mich dann aber doch für den LG entschieden.

Die Güte des Panels testest du über diverse Testbilder auf YouTube (DSE Test, Clouding Test, Glow Test). Sollte der TV bei allen drei Tests keinen der Effekte aufweisen, hast du ein gutes Panel erwischt.


----------



## lowbob (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Wie oft hast du den TV tauschen müssen, bis du ein vernünftiges Panel hattest? Ich bestell mir den LG morgen/übermorgen. Der hat zwar kein ambilight, aber sonst sehe ich keine nachteile. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du den TV tauschen müssen, bis du ein vernünftiges Panel hattest? Ich bestell mir den LG morgen/übermorgen. Der hat zwar kein ambilight, aber sonst sehe ich keine nachteile.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Ich habe den TV bislang ein Mal getauscht.


----------



## lowbob (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

So, ist bestellt und kommt am Freitag. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde, war dein Panel von vorne rein defekt oder kam das erst später?


----------



## FoxXsays (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> So, ist bestellt und kommt am Freitag.
> 
> Was mich noch interessieren würde, war dein Panel von vorne rein defekt oder kam das erst später?



Das kam erst nach knapp 8 Wochen, das Panel hatte aber von Anfang die ein oder andere Mini Macke, über die ich aber noch hinwegsehen konnte.


----------



## lowbob (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Ok, danke. Bin auf morgen gespannt. Aber der tv scheint ja öfters was zu haben wenn man die rezessionen anschaut. Ich hab aktuell ein komisches gefühl bei der sache mit dem Panel, obwohl der ja im grunde alles kann. Ich bin gespannt ob HDR bzw. dolby vision was wird oder untergeht, da ja Lizenzgebühren anfallen und samsung bereits was entgegen entwickelt hat.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowbob (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Hallo, also nachdem ich nun gestern den TV aufgehangen habe und mich einwenig mit dem LG beschäftigt hatte, kam diese heute wieder zurück. Nervige Lichthöfe sowie breite streifen im Bild bei schnellen Bewegungen gehabt. Ich frag mich nun ob ich den LG nochmals kommen lasse oder eher den sony 8505 oder den samsung mu8009 aktuell tu ich mich da echt schwer da mit viele funktionen nichts sagen. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pedi (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

wir haben seit juli diesen hier, und restlos zufrieden.
keine lichthöfe u-ä. sehr gutes bild.
war im juli für 709,- lieferbar.
Sony KD-55XD7004 139 cm (55 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## lowbob (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Sieht eigentlich soweit gut aus, apps brauche ich ohnehin nicht. Da wurde bei meinem Samsung tv nach zwei jahren ohnehin maxdome nicht mehr unterstützt was brauch ich das dann. Mich würd nur interessieren ob der seine 100hz zusammen bekommt, zwecks flüssigen bildverlauf

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> Sieht eigentlich soweit gut aus, apps brauche ich ohnehin nicht. Da wurde bei meinem Samsung tv nach zwei jahren ohnehin maxdome nicht mehr unterstützt was brauch ich das dann. Mich würd nur interessieren ob der seine 100hz zusammen bekommt, zwecks flüssigen bildverlauf
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Da hast du bei dem LG aber gleich Pech gehabt...ich hoffe du meinst mit "Lichthöfen" nicht die Beleuchtung durch das Local Dimming? Dass das über den ganzen TV strahlt ist kein Fehler sondern lediglich der Local Dimming und Edge-LED Technik geschuldet. Der Effekt lässt sich reduzieren, wenn du die Helligkeit reduzierst und den Bildmodus anpasst. Der LG ist nun mal ein Edge-LED TV und hat kein FALD, da sieht das eben so aus. Der SJ850 ist die nächst bessere TV-Klasse, hat aber genau das gleiche Beleuchtungskonzept. Die Rezensionen auf Amazon.de kannst du dir bei dem LG übrigens zum größten Teil sparen, da erwartet die Hälfte der Bewerter von einem unter 1.000 € TV Dinge, die es für das Geld einfach nicht gibt. 

Schau dir alternativ mal den Sony Xe9005 oder den Samsung q7f an (die günstigere Variante bei den Samsung QLEDs ist der Q6F, der aber keine UHD-Premium Zertifizierung hat). Der Samsung MU8009 ist sicher auch eine gute Wahl, den hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm. Eventuell auch Interessant: Samsung KS7090 (7590). Das ist der direkte Vorgänger zum QLED Q7f. 

Wenn du schauen willst ob ein TV ein 100 Hz+ Panel hat, schau bei DisplaySpecifications - Specifications and features of desktop monitors and TVs , Prad.de - Ausfuhrliche Monitor Tests & Fernseher Tests oder Rtings.com - Reviews and Ratings .

Bei letzterer Seite gibts auch Kaufempfehlungen für deine Belange.

Der dir empfohlene Sony KD55XD7004 kann kein echtes HDR (8Bit+FRC) und hat ein 60 Hz Panel.

Du solltest dir die Frage stellen, für was du den TV brauchst. Es muss kein Highend Entry sein, wenn du das gar nicht brauchst. Dann tuts auch der empfohlene Sony.

Willst du "echtes" HDR10 (10 Bit), HDR+ (HDR+ ist übrigens eine Eigenentwicklung von Samsung um nicht auf Dolby Vision setzen zu müssen, Panasonic und Philips verwenden auch Samsungs HDR+, möglich, dass Samsung damit seinen eigenen Standard am Markt etablieren möchte) oder Dolby Vision + 120 Hz, tiefes schwarz ohne Edge-LED musst du dir einen OLED kaufen oder den Sony XE9305, der hat FALD (keine Beleuchtung durch LED-Leisten links und rechts unten sondern eine LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung über die ganze Panel-Rückseite) und den besten Schwarzwert der "Nicht-OLEDs" .


----------



## lowbob (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Wird Dolby Vision, langfristig gesehen überhaupt was brauchbares bleiben dirvh die Lizenzgebühren? Oder wäre es jetzt eher Sinnvoll auf HDR+ zu setzen? Soweit ich gelesen habe, will die gebühren ja niemand zaheln daher kam das HDR+ ja oder?  

Aber wenn ich  mir die Mehrkosten anschauen, die ich nicht bereit bin auszugeben, werde ich den LG nochmals kommen lassen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> Wird Dolby Vision, langfristig gesehen überhaupt was brauchbares bleiben dirvh die Lizenzgebühren? Oder wäre es jetzt eher Sinnvoll auf HDR+ zu setzen? Soweit ich gelesen habe, will die gebühren ja niemand zaheln daher kam das HDR+ ja oder?
> 
> Aber wenn ich  mir die Mehrkosten anschauen, die ich nicht bereit bin auszugeben, werde ich den LG nochmals kommen lassen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Das kann vermutlich keiner sagen, was sich da durchsetzen wird.

Du könntest ja alternativ mal den MU8009 testen. Der liegt nur knapp über dem Preis des LGs.


----------



## lowbob (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Ich hab da nen test gesehen wo bei dem Samsung MU8009 bei dunklen stellen die Hintergrund-Beleuchtung rumflackert, das find ich ehrlich gesagt noch schlimmer als schlechtes schwarz. 

Hier:

YouTube

Ab 4:55 kann man das sehen

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> Ich hab da nen test gesehen wo bei dem Samsung MU8009 bei dunklen stellen die Hintergrund-Beleuchtung rumflackert, das find ich ehrlich gesagt noch schlimmer als schlechtes schwarz.
> 
> Hier:
> 
> ...


Das ist genau dieses Local Dimming Problem, dass auch andere Edge-Led TVs haben. Bei Local Dimming wird die LED Beleuchtung je nach Helligkeit des darzustellenden Bildes partiell heruntergeregelt, damit helle Bereiche hell beleuchtet werden und dunkle Bereiche dunkel bleiben.

Das funktioniert von Hersteller zu Hersteller mehr oder weniger gut.

Hier mal ein Vergleichsvideo: 

YouTube

Bei meinem Samsung Q7F (im Video links unten) funktioniert das ganz gut (wesentlich besser als beim LG). 

Beim LG Sj800v den ich hatte, hab ich Local Dimming deaktiviert und die Helligkeit runtergeregelt (auf 60). Das Schwarz war ein sehr dunkles Grau, aber immernoch besser als mit einem schlecht funktionierenden Local Dimming Leben zu müssen. 

Local Dimming hab ich bei dem LG nur für das TV Programm verwendet, da hat man diese Cinema Scope Balken nicht. 

Mit dem Fernseher hätte ich an sich Leben können, wäre da dieses eingebrannte und extrem großflächige Schachbrettmusterleuchten nicht gewesen. 

Eine Tod muss man in dieser Preisklasse sterben. 

Du könntest den SJ800v zurück schicken und abwarten was die Modelljahr 2018 TVs so können. Allerdings wird da das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden und die Local Dimming Technik wird bei Edge-Led TVs nach wie vor vor nicht so gut funktionieren wie bei FALD.


----------



## lowbob (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue frag ich mich, ob ich nicht doch in den sauren apfel beiße und einen OLED kaufe. Echt schwierig. Ist der Q7F die einzige alternative? Ist schon echt viel Geld für so ein teil. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so anschaue frag ich mich, ob ich nicht doch in den sauren apfel beiße und einen OLED kaufe. Echt schwierig. Ist der Q7F die einzige alternative? Ist schon echt viel Geld für so ein teil.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


OLED hat auch so seine Nachteile. Man muss sich echt mal zwei drei Modelle im Markt anschauen und dann abwägen was man will und was nicht.

Den Q7F finde ich für meine Zwecke top, OLED ist mir noch zu teuer. 1500 € waren das höchste der Gefühle, was ich meiner Frau grad noch so verkaufen konnte . Ich war hin und hergerissen zwischen dem Sony Xe9005 und dem Samsung Q7F. Auf Grund der Helligkeit und den knackigen Farben wurde es der Q7F. Von den Edge-Led TVs sah der Q7F am Besten aus.


----------



## lowbob (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Also, ich bekomm Montag/Dienstag nochmal den LG. War nochmal im Markt, ich finde das ansonsten echt super auch im vergleich zu sony oder Samsung. Mir ist noch eingefallen ( zwecks schrauben für die Wandhalterung) im karton waren zwar 4 schrauben aber für die Füße nicht für die Wandhalterung. Falls der nächste passt, müsst ich die separat kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700â‚¬*

Also ich glaube, dass die Schrauben M6x11(mm) sein müssten.

Notfalls hier mal beim Support Chat nachfragen:

LG Chat & E-Mail | LG Germany


----------



## lowbob (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Hi, M6 15-19mm hatte zwischenzeitlich LG kontaktiert^^ mit dem zweiten Schirm hatte ich mehr glück, hab zwar noch Lichteinfälle aber die streifen sind weg. So kann ich damit gut leben. Eigentlich wäre die frage eher, was braucht man mehr ?  

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Ich bin mittlerweile bei einem Sony XE9005 hängen geblieben. Die Farben des Samsung Q7 waren zwar top, der Kontrast aber unterirdisch.

Mach mal ein Foto von den "Lichteinfällen", eventuell kann ich dir einstellungstechnisch einen Tipp geben, wie du das weg bekommst.


----------



## lowbob (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Das ist gar nicht so einfach, ich schau aber mal das ich am we was hin bekomme. Sieht quasi aus wievso ein leichter nebel vor den bild.  Mittlerweile habe ichs aber auch schon ein paar mal ruckeln sehen. Überleg aktuell doch nochmal zurück zu schicken... aber was dann :/ ...

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht so einfach, ich schau aber mal das ich am we was hin bekomme. Sieht quasi aus wievso ein leichter nebel vor den bild.  Mittlerweile habe ichs aber auch schon ein paar mal ruckeln sehen. Überleg aktuell doch nochmal zurück zu schicken... aber was dann :/ ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Leg wirklich ein bisschen was drauf und hol dir den Sony Xe9005. Hier ein Test dazu bei rtings: Sony X900E Review (XBR49X900E, XBR55X900E, XBR65X900E, XBR75X900E)

Das ist in der Preisklasse das vermutlich beste, was man bekommen kann. Bei Amazon kostet der derzeit 1250 €.


----------



## lowbob (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Hab den heute im Saturn für 1250€ gekauft + 100€ coupon. Fand ich super, hab ich zugeschlagen^^

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> Hab den heute im Saturn für 1250€ gekauft + 100€ coupon. Fand ich super, hab ich zugeschlagen^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Top! Also ich denke mit dem wirst du glücklich. Wenn du Kalibrierungstipps brauchst, ich hab ganz gute Settings gefunden.

Die Spitzenhelligkeit ist bei dem Sony mit HDR, HD und 4K Content einfach super. Falls du Netflix hast, schau dir mal direkt Star Wars - das Erwachen der Macht an. Bombe.


----------



## lowbob (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Das darfst du gerne machen, ich bin da eh so ein einstell gimp^^

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> Das darfst du gerne machen, ich bin da eh so ein einstell gimp^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Okay, ich fotografier Morgen mal meine Settings.


----------



## lowbob (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Danke dir 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowbob (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Wie hast dus den geschafft, den ins WLAN einzubinden?   

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoxXsays (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*



lowbob schrieb:


> Wie hast dus den geschafft, den ins WLAN einzubinden?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Der wirklich einzige Nachteil an dem Fernseher ist das Android Betriebssystem...ich hab meinen TV über LAN angeschlossen. WLAN funktioniert auch, allerdings kann es sein, dass er sich bei "Verbindung wird hergestellt" tot lädt und du trotzdem verbunden bist. Brich den Dialog mal ab und schau, ob du trotzdem mit dem WLAN verbunden bist. Bei mir hat das geklappt.


----------



## lowbob (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

So war das jetzt auch bei mir, habs hinbekommen. Ist auf alle fälle träger als das os des lg, das bild aber um Welten besser. Und ich hab noch nichts gemacht. Das Menü ist allerdings gewöhnungsbedürftig. Und die eingebauten Lautsprecher sind im vergleich zu den Harman/Kardon vom LG ne echte zumutung, das geht auf alle fälle besser^^

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowbob (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Mal ne andere frage, ist so ein leichtes grieseln im Bild bei HD sendern normal? 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pedi (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

nein, ist hier nicht.


----------



## FoxXsays (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Das mit dem Grieseln ist abhängig von der Inputquelle. Netflix hat das z.B. oft. Manchmal ist es auch ein Stilmittel (Walking Dead z.B.).

Du kannst das aber auch über die TV-Einstellungen minimieren.

Ich hab leider verschwitzt dir die Einstellungen zu posten. Ich hol das heute Abend mal nach.


----------



## lowbob (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neuer TV 700€*

Ok, danke. Dann probier ich mal deine Einstellungen. Aktuell habe ich bereits welche aus foren genommen. Ich schau übrigens über Sat - Schüssel falls das ne rolle spielt.


Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

